# How do these cars handle in snow?



## reddeth (Apr 20, 2007)

First of all, hello.

Now then, I've been driving a 1996 Impala SS and I love the car, but frankly the thing is more trouble than its worth and I want something with a little more punch to it. That being said, one of my biggest concerns is snow, I live in Denver and I HATE driving in the snow. I'm no stranger to driving a rear wheel drive car in the snow, much less one with a long wheelbase (I sling around corners all the time, oh joy), but I'm wondering how these cars actually handle in the snow? I've seen a few other threads but all I really got out of them was to buy a good set of snow tires. That aside, how do you like them in the snow?


----------



## mumrah (Apr 3, 2005)

As good as any rwd car. I had no problems in up to 6" but you need good tires with tread and definitely not summer tires.


----------



## Joey R (Mar 29, 2007)

I did a small modification for driving in the snow.... I bought a truck.:cheers


----------



## darinhead (Nov 29, 2006)

I also live in Denver and all I can say is don't even think about the stock tires in the snow. I bought my 06 6MT in January shortly after the big storm and I had a hell of a time just getting around the parking lot in the stock tires. I know good snow tires can make a huge difference but for now I'll be keeping by beater '92 Nissan Stanza for snow days.


----------



## Holden1984 (Feb 2, 2007)

i drive in utah and the night i bought my car it was snowing. if you are light on the pedal you can do it, but they are by no means good in the snow.


----------



## bergenfelter (Nov 11, 2005)

The stock tires and traction control are absolutely worthless in the snow. The TC does not react near quick enough to maintain control of the car. I have not tried other tires, but bought a winter beater instead and stored the GTO.

John.


----------



## Wing_Nut (Mar 6, 2005)

You simply cannot get away from the advice to put snow tires on the GTO. With the OEM or other summer tires, the GTO is a danger to you and others. With a set of four Bridgestone Blizzaks, the car is a blast to drive in the snow. 

It's very predictable and you can easily steer with your right foot, left hand, or both. Cut the wheel and give it some gas and the rear will rotate. Let off the gas and the rear end will stop sliding. Very controllable and very fun. 

About the only thing a GTO will have trouble with is snow deeper than six inches. It will begin to float in deep snow due to the lack of ground clearance. With the afforementioned Blizzaks, you will also stop and turn better than most of the other cars on the road. SUVs included.


----------



## angusGTO3 (May 2, 2006)

your best bet will be to just not drive trust me! its terrible in the snow


----------



## reddeth (Apr 20, 2007)

Hmm, well see I'm in college and while I do alright for myself financially I can't afford a nice car and a cheap beater. So now, I'm going to have to make the call, skip on the GTO for a few years and keep driving what I'm driving (the SMART decision) or buy the GTO and get some Blizzak tires for it (stupid, very stupid, but also very tempting).

Hmm, damn, well thanks for your help everyone!


----------



## Holden1984 (Feb 2, 2007)

reddeth said:


> Hmm, well see I'm in college and while I do alright for myself financially I can't afford a nice car and a cheap beater. So now, I'm going to have to make the call, skip on the GTO for a few years and keep driving what I'm driving (the SMART decision) or buy the GTO and get some Blizzak tires for it (stupid, very stupid, but also very tempting).
> 
> Hmm, damn, well thanks for your help everyone!


im in college too, but beaters are well, beaters. cheap to buy and insure. I had a 87 bmw 325 that i used here for winter. rwd but with michelin x-ice tires. yeah probably the best car I have ever had in the snow. I used to have a tourag before the gto, but really snow tires make the difference. awd in the tourag meant nothing since i had a pretty aggressive tread on the thing. honestly the rwd with the x ice's was a great little car. I took that thing to the mtn twice a week alllll winter long. Sadly I sold it two days ago so I could buy my monaro bumper. haha oh well some things need to be bought. Anyways I sold that bmw for 1600 bucks. you can find a front wheel drive old school civic or something for way cheap and drive it all winter. owning a gto for the other ten months of the year is worth driving a beater daily for two months.


----------



## Don (Sep 20, 2004)

I've driven mine for three winters now and Wing Nut is absolutely correct in all he says. With winter tires the GTO is better than almost all 2wd cars and trucks out there. The traction control when turned on works very well even when starting from a stop going up a rather steep hill. I don't know what some others are doing to say that the GTO is bad in snow but it must be different from what I do.
I have only had 4 fwd cars since 1970 so maybe that has something to do with my success in driving a rwd car in the winter. I have had a lot of fun leaving people behind in the snow.


----------



## angusGTO3 (May 2, 2006)

yea guys im in college to i just use the goat all the time, not lucky enough to have a beater. Don't really have the money to afford both honestly. So i just use the goat to get from A to B all the time it sucks in the snow yes but i can live with it trust me!


----------



## reddeth (Apr 20, 2007)

angusGTO3 said:


> yea guys im in college to i just use the goat all the time, not lucky enough to have a beater. Don't really have the money to afford both honestly. So i just use the goat to get from A to B all the time it sucks in the snow yes but i can live with it trust me!


The only reason I can't afford a beater is insurance. Seriously, the ONLY reason. I could get a loan to buy the two cars but insurance would be so much it would just kill me. I could try putting the cars in my fathers name but even then its still a huge ass bill.

Once again, thanks for the recommendations, I'm a lookin.


----------



## SnKGoat (Nov 21, 2006)

I drove my '97 Grand Prix GT and the Goat sat in the garage for about 3 months. I brought it out on a dry sunny day 1 time every couple of weeks to keep it fresh and such. I would recommend driving some form of bomber and sitting the GTO if you can afford to.


----------

